# Sears load center



## sprky777

Just had a customer call regarding adding a circuit to a Sears load center.

I haven't come across one before and wondered if it could take a standard breaker. I won't be able to see the panel until late this week so I have no idea what it looks like. The customer gave me a number off the box, E-26095. I've had no luck crossing it.

Any ideas?


----------



## Mountain Electrician

The only Sears load center I've ever come across would accept a Cutler hammer BR breaker.


----------



## MDShunk

sprky777 said:


> Just had a customer call regarding adding a circuit to a Sears load center..... The customer gave me a number off the box, E-26095. I've had no luck crossing it.
> 
> Any ideas?


That E number is the UL file number. You can look that up on the UL site if you want. I've torn out a few Sears panels, but I fotget what they take. It seems to me that they take a 1" breaker, like a Westinghouse or BR.


----------



## JohnJ0906

I've never even HEARD of a Sears load center.

PICTURE! :laughing:


----------



## sprky777

I'll be on the jobsite friday, I'll get a photo to post.


----------



## randomkiller

JohnJ0906 said:


> I've never even HEARD of a Sears load center.
> 
> PICTURE! :laughing:


 
Hmmm, how is life inside that little bubble??


----------



## Andy in ATL

randomkiller said:


> Hmmm, how is life inside that little bubble??


Oh, don't be a twit, RK. I've never heard of one either...I did get to play in my first Sylvania (Zinsco) last month, and I did stay in a Holiday Inn Express last night.:thumbsup:


----------



## MDShunk

I just learned from the Seimens rep today that the Seimens plug on breakers are rated to replace American Switch, Westinghouse, Cutler Hammer BR, Bryant, Challenger, Sylvania, Crouse-Hinds, Murray, Frank Adams, General Electric full size, General Switch, I-T-E, Gould, Montogomery Wards, and Sears breakers.


----------



## Norcal

MDShunk said:


> I just learned from the Seimens rep today that the Seimens plug on breakers are rated to replace American Switch, Westinghouse, Cutler Hammer BR, Bryant, Challenger, Sylvania, Crouse-Hinds, Murray, Frank Adams, General Electric full size, General Switch, I-T-E, Gould, Montogomery Wards, and Sears breakers.


 
They have some paperwork to back that up? It used to be if a I-T-E breaker would fit, thats what I used, now prefer OEM whenever it is poss. but since so many names of the past are gone........


----------



## MDShunk

Norcal said:


> They have some paperwork to back that up? It used to be if a I-T-E breaker would fit, thats what I used, now prefer OEM whenever it is poss. but since so many names of the past are gone........


Yeah, that was the first thing I asked him. He promised to email me something, which I havn't seen yet. I'll keep you posted. 

Honestly, though, the Sears and the Montgomery Wards panels were perfectly identical. I very highly suspect that Westinghouse was the OEM for both panels.


----------



## Norcal

Monkey Wards panels were built by American Switch,an oddity IMO.


----------



## MDShunk

Norcal said:


> Monkey Wards panels were built by American Switch,an oddity IMO.


Well, knowing that, I'd say that American Switch must have made the Sears panel as well. Once upon a time I had a Montgomery Wards and a Sears panel on the scrap metal pile at the same time, and they were part-for-part identical to each other except for the cover embossment.


----------



## Lurch

Was that Siemens rep. wearing a long coat with lots of pockets on the inside full of discount watches? A siemens ITE and Murry while made on the same machine are not U.L. approved to be interchangeable. Murry and Crouse Hinds are U.L. approved.A CH BR can replace westinghouse, sylvania, GTE, Challenger and Bryant


----------



## kbsparky

Funny thing that he failed to mention Homeline. Those ITE breakers have the additional indentation on the back side to allow them to "fit" into the Homeline panels. I figured they did that because they got the classification for it?

Or, are they just tempting us with the fact that since it will "fit" therefore it can be used? :no:


----------



## Lurch

Check out the electrical aisle at H.D., some have a list by GE that says this 1" breaker will physically replace the following..., hows that for being UL listed? ITE is no better with their famous THIS BREAKER CAN BE USED IN THE FOLLOWING PANELS, then names every panel ever made....followed by an*, then at the bottom of the page in type so small that it can be put on the head of a pin...if the panel label say so.No wonder every DIY, contractor and two bit electrical contractor does it. No wonder every home inspectors list, on a house over 5 years old, starts with wrong breakers in panel.


----------



## reddog552

*Sears pannel*

I have a used 150 amp sears pannel.Its made by Murray,Murray & Bryant are listed as replacements.


----------



## electricalperson

cutler hammer makes a type CL breaker thats listed to fit in all sorts of panels


----------



## JohnJ0906

electricalperson said:


> cutler hammer makes a type CL breaker thats listed to fit in all sorts of panels


Here is the chart. Originally posted by MDShunk, I think...


----------



## Lurch

CH CL breakers replace T&B,ITE,GE,MURRYand CROUSE-HINDS. They also make one to replace the QO type breaker.The CL type only go up to 50 amps and they don't come in a tandem type . Hope this helps


----------



## kbsparky

Cutler-Hammer type CL breakers are also classified for use in Homeline panels.


----------

